
One Thing Silicon Valley Can’t Seem to Fix - prostoalex
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/07/08/opinion/sunday/silicon-valley-architecture-campus.html?referer=http%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2F
======
justboxing
DUPE! Previous Discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14727169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14727169)

------
elandybarr
> There is much to emulate at Apple — but not that almost 1:1 ratio of office
> to parking.

I don't know what the other options are. It is a humongous waste of
productivity for employees to worry about whether or not they will have a spot
that day. I know people at offices like that and they are certainly not happy.

